# I am 5 weeks & 4 days pregnant, what symptoms should I have?



## Bumblebeee

Hello, I have just found out that I am pregnant after almost 3years of trying :happydance: I ov'd on 6th Feb, but doc says it goes from the first day of my lmp so that'd make me 5wks 4days. Aside from ovulation pain, sore boobs and a very sore throat (most likely unrelated) I am getting nothing. I am quite worried about the ovary pain because it's in both ovaries (is this normal?) and because it feels like I'm going to get my AF. I am panicking at every little twinge, but I guess that's only to be expected after you hear so many sad stories. 
Praying for a sticky :flower:


----------



## Scuba

Congrats!! I'm 5w 2d I think and have pretty much no symptoms other than slightly sore boobs and on and off cramping/AF type pains.. Nothing major though!! Think its normal from what others have said, all seems to kick in symptom wise around 6-7 weeks xx


----------



## Ran

Should? None! Every one is different and symptoms are not an indication of the state of the pregnancy. You might feel some mild abdominal strangeness as your uterus swells, and the sore boobs are normal too. But don't be surprised if these things come and go. Believe me, in later trimesters you'll be so full of symptoms you'd be happy to get rid of a few!

Worries are normal; I was having some cervical twinges yesterday that upset me because _why _would my cervix be twinging, _why why_!! But it's all OK.


----------



## sarahmcc123

Congratulations. I didnt start getting any symptoms until i was 5 weeks and 4 days. Now i have constant queasyness, sore boobs, tiredness and a constant runny nose. I think symptoms vary from person to person. I wouldnt worry about the AF type cramps, i was worried about that but its where everything inside is moving and stetching. I am now 6 weeks and 3 days, and the cramps seem to have calmed down alot but i am still getting twinges in that area. x


----------



## hayleyh26

Congratulations on your bfp! :flower: Everyone is different, I know a lot of friends who didn't get any sickness, etc. at all! I had cramps for the first couple of weeks, and then the tiredness kicked in (it's still here!). I feel sick in the evenings and have gone off hot food, especially meat.. but haven't actually been sick.

H&H 9 months xx


----------



## susan_1981

Congratulations!! It took me just over 3 years to get pregnant. I didn't get any symptoms until about 7-8 weeks apart from sore boobs. I only got very mild sickness and was very tired in the evenings. But like I say, that wasn't until 7-8 weeks and it started to go at about 11 weeks. Period like cramps are completely normal as well. And the ov pain is jus probably your body preparing for the next 9 months (or 8 now!). Congrats again xxx


----------



## xHaylesx

Congratulations!!! don't expect symptoms, i didn't have anything really with my boys and have only mild symptoms this time (quite a few stretching/pulling cramps early on) slightly increased breast size and i'm off my food, but these are very mild. Everyone is different and i suppose it may be more reassuring to see the inside of a toilet bowl but be relieved and happy if you only have the odd mild symptom. My friend who is 9 weeks pregnant cannot move off the sofa and i wouldn't wish that on anyone :winkwink: Take care and a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## Flutterly

Despite what my ticker says, I think I'm about 7 weeks gone. It was only about a week ago that i've really started getting symptoms. Right now my boobs are mega sore and I feel really sick (keep quietly heaving at my desk!). 

I understand the worry...it does get better!!!


----------



## draytond

Congratulations. Don't worry if you don't get any symptoms for a while, it can take ages. The pain in your ovaries is completely normal and obviously you are going to feel every ache and pain considering how long it has taken. Just enjoy the moment and write down everything you are thinking and feeling, it's a fantastic way to look back and something you can treasure for ever.


----------



## Jadeblue18

At 5 weeks and 4 days, I was extremely fatigued, had pretty bad cramping (which turned out to be normal) and only slightly feeling nauseated. By 6 weeks I had m/s.

Everybody is different though. Some people get a lot of symptoms and some people get close to nothing.... 

Congrats btw :)


----------



## lanicol12

Hi there

Congratulations on your BFP :happydance:

I'm 5 weeks 2 days and I don't really have many symptoms either apart from mild cramping on and off, constipation, sore boobs and tiredness.

It's difficult not to worry when you want something so badly but I'm sure there are many more symptoms around the corner for us :cloud9:


----------



## Jadeblue18

When I first found out at 4 weeks, it took AGES for it to kick in. I did 4 tests one of which was digital..all positive and I still didn't believe it. Even after an ultrasound at 5 weeks 2 days I didn't believe it. Even after the Dr told me at 6 and a half weeks that my HCG lvls were 8800 I STILL didn't believe but of course by then I was sick lol... even the symptoms didn't convince me. I'm 9 1/2 weeks now and I'm only JUST starting to believe it because my husband and I have been talking about what sort of baby products we will be buying lol.

I guess my point is that there is no need to worry because regardless of whether or not you have symptoms, you will still worry and may/may not be in denial (like myself )


----------



## miyavicandy

i will be 5 weeks 4 days tomorrow nad since a few days before my missed period i have had symptoms that have gradually got worse. o.o i have cramps here and there. nothing bad. i constantly have to pee! hadaches that come and g. i always feel hot. constantly hungry. having food cravings for (BACON) I KNOW WEIRD. and always tired. oh and sore boobs. the only symptoms im not having(yet!) is throwing up. i had that with my first pregnancy. hoping it doesnt show up. but all pregnancies are different


----------



## Yo_Yo

A missed period was my only symptom at your stage! And some major bloating! :flower: the sickness and tiredness kicked in at 6+4 weeks
Congratulations


----------



## 2ndtry04

I am 4w 5d today and symptoms that i have are: missed AF :) , sore boobs and really sore nipples , gas, constipation and tiredness, so much tiredness.....since friday afternoon i slept and slept and slept.....oh, my, i don't think i ever slept that much :sleep:

with my DS i had nothing at this stage, but my bump started showing around week 9, and by week 10 i got terrible sickness, vomiting, headaches..... so, I'm expecting that as well.....


----------

